# How do you paint the Moebius Wonder Woman stars?



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

Well, I'm not going to.  So, I made a vinyl decal set instead. :thumbsup: With plenty of extras for other scales. :dude: Just peel and stick.








Bob


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...great idea!


----------



## Mark_6478 (Aug 27, 2000)

Nicely Done Bob....


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

Thanks guys!
Bob


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Where do you get them and do those decal sheets come in colors? 
I need black and red stars and that looks like it will do the trick nicely!

Buc


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

Buc said:


> Where do you get them and do those decal sheets come in colors?
> I need black and red stars and that looks like it will do the trick nicely!
> 
> Buc


Buc
I produce these star decal sheets. PM sent.
Bob


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Thanks!


----------

